# a little grow



## parkingjoe (Aug 31, 2008)

ok 8 critical mass and 4 x power plant 6 per 1.3 metre rockwool slab.

day 2 of flowering hand watered cos im too lazt to set up drippers which ill do tomorrow.

next lot will be day one of flowering tomorrow being 

2 x arjans haze #2

1 x power plant

3 x original cheeze 

and 

1 x skunk #2 x afghani.

all 7 above will be hand watered and will all be sat in 10 litre pots by tomorrow.

ive labelled up the strains as 1 2 3 etc etc and will take clones of each in about a weeks time when i trim them back.

enjoy folks

yes its true all the plants are massif by my standards:hubba:

pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 1, 2008)

*Whats up PJ. Back at it again with yet another great grow i'm sure. Here's some GREEN MOJO for the ladies.  *


----------



## parkingjoe (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks all yessiree im back but bigger than ever.

and for 'once in my life' to quote a motown singer NO MITES..

no eggs just plants this time around.

yippeeeeeeeeee

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Sep 6, 2008)

nowt happening so ill check lights are going off at night


DOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Sep 6, 2008)

left timer switched off so day 1 tonight

stoned.......

lpk


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for shareing...looks good PJ..


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## parkingjoe (Sep 9, 2008)

ive now vbrought the outdoor 2 x critical mass plants indoors due to the crappy u.k. weather.

so they are about 2 weeks since flowering started outdoors and the dripper plants are half and half some 20" some 7-8".

so the biggest power i snapped the stem to keep it a bit smaller:holysheep:  
so enjoy

pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 10, 2008)

*Looking great as always PJ.  Are you guys having one of those wet summers? *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 10, 2008)

You could say that TBG

These are on a good day.

And the out look????

More of the same


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah lousy weather, that what keep outdoor growing slow, I have learned growing vegetable plants indoor is faster also..and quicker... so I'm starting do these.. I will do some of tree growing also.. all that indoor!! (once trees matures they will be plant outside)


----------



## parkingjoe (Sep 10, 2008)

rotflmao..

hey hippy you must be in a sunny area of the u.k. cos i aint seen it that dry for about 6 weeks now.

lol

pkj


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 10, 2008)

the weathers been bad here too maybe because of all the hurricanes

looking good pj hope the rest of your grow goes smoothly


----------



## parkingjoe (Sep 14, 2008)

enjoy

ps the power plants have started to get too tall so some bending was called for  the one i snapped just never repaired itself so i took the top offa it:hubba: 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Sep 19, 2008)

looking ok now had an mg/sulphur deficency so misted with epsom salt mixture only the once as yet 2 nights ago at lights off and will do same tonight as plants are perking up and have grown quite a bit.

enjoy dudes

pkj


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 19, 2008)

They look great parkingjoe. I have a question on the drippers. Do they saturate the entire pot or do you find the dripper side of the pot has more moisture than the opposite side? I have been looking at them but can't make up my mind. godspeed


----------



## parkingjoe (Sep 19, 2008)

hi godspeed no the plants in the pots are all hand watered and only the 2 x 1.3 metre rockwool slabs are dripper fed via the dripper stakes.

to be honest the stakes are a nightmare as they keep blocking up with rockwool debris even though i have kept everything as clean as possible.

you would be better off with those end drippers that you can adjust the flow rate with as getting the feed times/duration is hard work as the plants grow bigger its constantly changing.

better with clay pebbles in pots and fed constantly as they wont overwater and get lots of air with the recirculating system.

im going to build me another system very soon small net pots clay pebbles etc etc.

the rockwool cube get saturated but drains off into the rockwool slab and if any excess drains off into res tank.

pkj


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Sep 19, 2008)

I always enjoy watching your grows!

I seem to learn something new every time! thanks for sharing!

your set up is looking really good!


----------



## parkingjoe (Sep 19, 2008)

well ilikebigbuds thats some compliment coming from you man as im in awe of your buds dude.

wish i learnt something each grow well i do to be honest and to be spider mite free for the 1st time in years is glorious itself.

yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

anyway im just plodding on man.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Sep 29, 2008)

been busy folks but here ya go update on plants  alls good btw 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 2, 2008)

lol  enjoy had camera on wrong setting for flash so no flash pics today im afraid:holysheep: 

SPIDER MITE FREE:holysheep:   :hubba: 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 2, 2008)

enjoy thats your lot for now 

pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 3, 2008)

*Looking great as always PJ. :aok: Hey PJ you ever do any outdoor growing? *


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 3, 2008)

hey up tbg yeh the last 4 pictures above are two different angles of 2 outdoor critical mass plants.

i pulled them back indoors a few weeks ago due to someone was onto my outdoor grow judging by the tracks through the 3ft high grass i had them hidden amongst.

so the potential thieves were foiled

lol

they are looking great all my plants and im really really missing my usual spider mite infestation.......NOT

roflmao.

pkj


----------



## lyfr (Oct 3, 2008)

monsters this time, eh PJ?  congrats on the mite victory:clap: lookin good:hubba:


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 3, 2008)

cheers lyfr the two outdoor plants are being chopped a week tonight as im off to amsterdam for 4 days a week on monday and no one to water when im away so ill leave the drippers set up and upon my return will be met by some delightful big buds hopefully similar to our mutual friends bombbudpuffas

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 4, 2008)

lol
so here are some nice pics of what they really look like.:holysheep:  

enjoy.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 4, 2008)

last two hope ya all like 

pkj


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks like your buds are going to make mine look like schwag.


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 4, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Looks like your buds are going to make mine look like schwag.



lol

i really really wish they would bbp but somehow i doubt that very much

anyway looking forward to a week on monday when i shall be sampling amsterdams finest 

so finally decided on next grow style and how ever said i wasnt up for something different

dwc bubblers one pot per strain and vegged some for monster plants.

downsizing after recent scare of police helicopter hovering over my house 6 times in 10 minutes

so next grow commencing asap as im going to do custom bubbler that fits one each of the 5 strains that will be going into their respective pots as soon as im back from the dam

anyways dudes glad ya like.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 7, 2008)

going to pick up my chicken tavuk kebab and shop shuts in 10 mins :holysheep: 

lol

pkj


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice grow you got here joe. Have you grown critical mass before? I am interested to see how it turns out. Looks like it a better producer then my critically smashed was. Keep up the good work.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 8, 2008)

*Hey PJ the ladies are looking great and what the hell is a chicken tavuk kebab? :confused2: *


----------



## rami (Oct 8, 2008)

mmmmmm..chiken kabab...id love to munch on some right now...


great loookin plants...cant wait til mine fatten up like that...keep it up.


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 8, 2008)

hiya bbb yeh many times probs about 20 grows under my belt since i got this strain.
i usually flower soon as the clone is rooted at about 4-6" tall.

end up with 1/2 oz dry per plant which grows in a single cola style due to being flowered so small.

these ones im doing at the moment are far superior to my smaller flowered ones btw.

smell like refreshers the sweets and stink when touched in a nice way of course.

il upload the pic i took of said kebab.

lol

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 8, 2008)

chicken but more like lamb in that it has like the fat similar to a lamb chop all around the chicken.

on naan bread with some chilli relish type sauce.

ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm loverleyyyyyyyy:holysheep: 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 8, 2008)

into 10 litre pots 3 x power plants after i tore them from the slabs:holysheep: :hubba: 

man the rootage was near non existent tbh 

anyways folks now added another 5 mother plants to the flower room as xmas isnt too far away growise 

so inda room we have now in soil 
5 x power plants
3 x critical mass
2 x arjans haze #3
1 x skunk #1 x afghani
3 x original cheese
and of course the remaining ones on the rockwool slabs 7 x mass and 1 x power.

also whilst im here i have plonked into 3" rockwool cubes the next grow bubbler style clones.

enjoy 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 11, 2008)

lol the power plants x 3 i repotted all copped it aka more or less died so i chopped them. :hubba: 

chopped all dripper system ones also 

and check these beauties out.

hope ya all enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 17, 2008)

ok got back from 4 days in amsterdam and this is what met me:holysheep: 

sorry pics on laptop:holysheep:


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 19, 2008)

enjoy:holysheep: 
pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 19, 2008)

enjoy

pkj


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2008)

Great grow Joe. 

I hope mine turn out like that.


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 20, 2008)

ill post pics of amsterdam tomorrow as im busy as a bee atm 

enjoy pics y'all:holysheep: 

pkj


----------



## pcduck (Oct 20, 2008)

I am definitely enjoying the pics Joe.
Those are some really pretty girls.


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 23, 2008)

now on week 6 i think 
cheese stinks to high heaven power is looking good and arjans haze #3 is looking weeks off  
so few of each plant then some of others that are 11 days into 12/12 
bubbler systems may be bought tomorrow as i have clones well rooted and need to get going for xmas harvest:hubba:  
1st pics arjans both 1 x 6 weeks and 1 x 11 days
next 2 x pics are cheese
then power plant x 2 pics and last but by no means least skunk #2 x afghai looking superb
enjoy
pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 24, 2008)

far too smelly for my liking and location:holysheep:   
enjoy
pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 25, 2008)

ok 1 st pics arjans haze #3 and close up
same with next 2 pics power plant and close up.


then skunk #2 x afghani  and close up
then lastly arjans haze #3 these are 13 days into 12/12

then some clones all of my 5 strains inc uk cheese 
pkj


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 26, 2008)

*ORIGINAL cheese 

I heard of a TGA subcool strain that was crossed with it but I've never seen it grow.

Looks amazing though! hows the sample, taste like cheese!*


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 27, 2008)

on my recent rip to the dam i asked the fella in ghs what cheese is and where it originated from.

he reply a fella from nottingham in the u.k. did the cross originally then did ghs version and also big buddahs version which as far as i know the ghs and bb are both the same thing.

he now lives in amsterdam working for ghs or bb seeds i think thats what the fella said 

anyway thats where my cheese came from nottingham u.k.

its clone only and although ive dismissed it before as nothing special as i tried it 2 years back offa a friend.

changed my mind completely now it stinks bit like cheese very dank and skunky like ole scholl skunk strains from the early seventies according to all who have sampled my latest offerings:holysheep: 

best taste ever not the strongest smoke they have tried but one they would prefer over anything else they have tried. :hubba: 

anyway its on my list now forever 

so weight dry at 6 weeks before anything happens swelling wise was a very respectable 66 gms bone dry from  the 2 x cheese plants.

anyway heres my latest 14 days 12/12 1st 2 x pics arjans haze #3 and close up

 next 2 x pics power plant and close up

both above strains have had some severe hst'ing done yesterday.

and lastly griup shot of mass cheese power and skunk #2

pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 27, 2008)

*Looking great as always PJ. :aok: *


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 31, 2008)

arjans 1st pic
then power then groupshot
enjoy
pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 1, 2008)

*I likes it alot. :hubba:  Looking great as alway PJ. :aok: *


----------



## andy52 (Nov 1, 2008)

great plants.give a smoke report when you can.thanks


----------



## pcduck (Nov 1, 2008)

I have envy. They sure are looking swell parkingjoe


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 1, 2008)

that is so sweet grow you got.. hope I get these grows like that.. in hydro..


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 2, 2008)

easy papa any probs just pm me an

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 7, 2008)

just under 7oz wet trimmed no stem just nuggets:holysheep: 
so should have 1.5 oz dry more or less 
so onwards and upwards folks:hubba: 
bubblers ready but plants bit moody so vegging in soil then transplanting into clay pebbles/net pots and into the bubbler 
ps cloner bubbler i dont think plants were too happy in it with not much root mass so thats why i took soil action 
pps camera with fuji repair centre as its goosed wont do nuthin 
pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 10, 2008)

50gms bone dry could have gone maybe 2 weeks longer but was like watching paint dry doing nothing but being healthy.
sorry no pics as s1 pro camera still with mr fuji.
doh
pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 11, 2008)

arjans haze #3 takes about 10-12 weeks now on day 63 about:hubba: 
then newer arjans haze #3 about 4 weeks into flower though now being fed AN nutes along with canna flores.AN seems to be doing the trick as this isnt dfar behind the 63 days arjans:holysheep: 

so next up cheese mass and power all about 4 weeks 12/12 
enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 11, 2008)

enjoy and some cheese:holysheep: 
and some mass and 1 pic of power then my best the sk2 x afghani:holysheep: 
pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 15, 2008)

as an additive to aid uptake of nutes and bud formation
so alls looking superb folks bubblers are all ready to go may just do the 1 x bubbler with 1 x cheese and 1 x skunk #2 x afghani in situ as they are future mother plants they are are the only big plants in veg i have atm so bite the bullet and clones will have to take mums place.
post some pics when i buy a new camera.

fuji digital camera to repairs will cost £389 against the cost of the latest fuji s5 pro being £500 or less without lens.
guess what ill be doing repairing
NOT
pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 15, 2008)

gave all plants the dosing of canna boost accerator about 12 noon today and an hour ago i checked on plants and believe me the buds have gotten way harder in the space of 8 hours:holysheep:
smokinnnn

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 22, 2008)

ok have to admit the advanced nutrients range seems to be doing their stuff.

just chopped arjans haze at 10 weeks and bang on 2 oz dry.

so onto arjans haze at 6 weeks looking far better than previous chopped one and fed AN nutes completely.

so added a fresh lot of 9 rooted clones to my flower room all about 8" high so looking great just awaiting someones acceptance of my best offer on their s3 pro fuji camera as mine needs £389 to fix from fuji uk.

robbing bleeders.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 24, 2008)

so took loads of pics with my daughters z18 lumix and they were all crap pics  bearing in mind my daughter takes superb pics just not conversant with her camera so ya have to wait a few days for me to buy a new camera may go for d40 nikon.

pkj


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 24, 2008)

*wow just read and looked at your journal:holysheep:what  beautiful ladies you grow :48:*


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 24, 2008)

why thank you ukgirl

glad you like them babies

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 25, 2008)

post some pics tomorrow when i buy a nikon d40

yippee

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 26, 2008)

only a week to go for these lot folks then its chop time.:hubba: 

enjoy

1st up is greenhouse seeds arjans haze #3 about 10+ weeks never again far too long flowering:holysheep:  pics 1, 2+3  ps this plant is 5ft high

2nd up is original u.k. cheese.superb smoke everyone wants to be my friend  pics 4,5, 6+7

3rd is mr nice critical mass loverly smells like refreshers the sweets pics 8+9 

3th up is dutch passion pure power plant-knocks ya socks off folks pics 10,11+12

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 26, 2008)

my personal favourite and 1st growing of this beautiful strain  skunk #2 x afghani 

its just a tree of solid colas. 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 26, 2008)

ps still not got a camera had an argument instead over a £5 1gb sd memory card the shop wouldnt throw in when i was buying a £260 nikon d40x 10.1mp camera so i said shove the camera in ya *** then ill go elsewhere.

so borrowed daughters lumix .

pkj


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 26, 2008)

> what a beautiful sight meets my eyes each time i go into the flower room



*aint that the truth ,,bet it puts a smile on your face everytime:hubba:
ladies are looking even more gorgous 

silly sales men will never learn *  :48:
,,


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 27, 2008)

silly sales men will never learn

lol

yeh i agree in these hard times of credit crunch etc etc but i wont learn either as the shop cannot be beaten on price as much as i dont want to give them any of my money i dont want to give a rival shop more money out of spite.

roflmao

pkj


----------



## pcduck (Nov 27, 2008)

Those colas look magnificent Joe.
Nice camera too.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 27, 2008)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> silly sales men will never learn
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


 
so you like cutting your nose of to spite your face do ya :giggle:


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 27, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> so you like cutting your nose of to spite your face do ya :giggle:



i have been know to do juss dat

lol

today i went back to same store i told to shove it to and had alreary sidelined the last d40x on sale over the telephone and i was served by a lovely young polite sales assistant

would you like a memory card-oh jesus not again-how much for 1gb...£9

erm no ill get same from tesco £4.99 thanks anyway.

result got £10 gift voucher too and vat now 15% what a saving i made about £6 on vat:hubba::ignore::holysheep:

post pics later

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 27, 2008)

not read instructions yet to get colour balance correct for hps lights 

so may try with lights out tomorrow night.

anyway enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 27, 2008)

gotta get up for work in 9 hours:holysheep:   

loverly lie in not starting work until 7.45am 

better than the usual 4am 

pkj


----------



## pcduck (Nov 27, 2008)

Even with the lighting being off, those buds still look killer, Joe
That middle one, of the three is huge.:aok:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 27, 2008)

*enjoy the lie in ,,and smoke some more of that killer bud you grow:tokie: or if you prefer  :bong2: *


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 27, 2008)

Looking mighty dank.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 28, 2008)

ohhh yeah, thats what i'm talking about. very nice buds pkjoe.:hubba:  .
how often did you hand water the two in veg in earlier pics , that were in veg? (they had a green catch pan). and do you flood 'em to where theres water standing in the catch?, or dump out the excess?...bb...


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 28, 2008)

like 16" tall now all 4 plants in this pot ready for planting in my garden next spring 

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 2, 2008)

enjoy they is awesome:holysheep:  


No 1 + 2   arjans haze #3 plant and close up 

3  +4  u.k. cheese and close up 

5 + 6  critical mass and close up 

7 + 8  power plant 

and da icing on me cake  

last 2 pics are skunk #2 x afghani:hubba: 


pkj


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks like you're gonna have a nice harvest coming up pkj !


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah thats pretty nice there.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2008)

*excellent i can allmost smell them :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2008)

They are looking great Joe, harvest must be close for them


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 2, 2008)

lol  thanks all yeh wednesday/thursday is chop day as im off to prague on monday with me wifey and ya know im capable of leaving buds to go rotton with my clingfilm wrapped carbon scrubber switched on and doing nuthin like few months ago.

lol

post some pics of all trimmed up plants.

reckon on 8+oz dry.

pkj


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2008)

*have a great time pkj ,,,,your wife going shopping??? :hubba:*


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 3, 2008)

lol hey ukgirl how'd you guess that one

rofl

heres hotel were staying at change the xx to tt

enjoy........... sure we will shopping...GGRrrrrrrrrrrr

lol

hxxp://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUserReviews-g274707-d641025-r20437606-Savic_Hotel-Prague_Bohemia.html


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 3, 2008)

*looks very nice ,,,enjoy the trip and the shopping :hubba:*


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 3, 2008)

and the gluwine no doubt

shopping ill just window shop methinks you seen those shops offa main square chanel, gucci, d &g, rolex no primark ***  lol etc etc all with big russian kgb type men as doormen.

were just off shopping for daughters last minute stuff for her 2 week trip to the states this friday.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 4, 2008)

cheese 1st 3 x pics:holysheep: 

then

next 2 x pics mass 

then 

next 2 pics power:hubba: 

lastly 6 x  skunk #2 x afghani pics 

one more to go yet

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 4, 2008)

enjoy

pkj

ps havnt touched the arjans haze #3 yet chop that biggun tomorrow


----------



## pcduck (Dec 4, 2008)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> enjoy
> 
> pkj




That is an understatement:holysheep: Nice Real nice colas Joe


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 4, 2008)

:yeahthat: *simply divine* :48:


----------



## IRISH (Dec 4, 2008)

nice harvest pkj. that power plant looks like a huge producer. have a safe trip...bb...


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 5, 2008)

wow *** took me 2 solid hours to trim the bleeder :holysheep: 

next ones of arjans are the last im growing far too long flowering and smells real bad like mechanics hand cleanser 'swarfega' 

so thats the end of this thread hope ya all enjoyed and onto the next thread ill start on friday night when im back from prague. 

ps already 2-3 weeks into 12/12 and 11 newbies 1 week into 12/12 

enjoy

pkj


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 5, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> :yeahthat: *simply divine* :48:


 


:yeahthat: again :giggle:


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 5, 2008)

looks like a nice harvest,congrats.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2008)

Congratulations on the successful harvest.:aok: I have bud envy.


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 7, 2008)

so update on final bone dry weights

arjans haze 91 gms 

critical mass 35 gms

power plant 69 gms

u.k. cheese 63 gms

and finally skunk #2 x afghani 88 gms

so all in all a nice bit of smoke.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 14, 2008)

then its over to just soil grown  uk cheese only from then on in. 

pkj enjoy couple of pics of present usual strains 

pkj


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice final weight Joe. 
Nice colas on your grow.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 14, 2008)

nice harvest


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 27, 2008)

chopped the power plant and arjans haze got 50 gms dry offa the pair   

my nephew was in need so i bit the bullet and chopped them a bit early. 


still these lot remaining before i turn my flower room into a cheese making factory:hubba: 

enjoy

ps some severe hst stuff going down on the power plant btw  

pkj


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 27, 2008)

looks good pj


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 27, 2008)

*very nice ,,,:48:*


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 27, 2008)

thanks folks

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 31, 2008)

ps anyone ever tried typing with a dog sat on your lap trying to lick your face whilst you type:hubba: 

anyways dudes all the best for the new year and i hope it brings you health wealth and apenis  


erm i mean happiness 


enjoy

pkj


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 3, 2009)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> ps anyone ever tried typing with a dog sat on your lap trying to lick your face whilst you type:hubba:


 
HAHAHA no i havent because my two dogs are 90lbs and jump around to much lol  But looking good PJ as always


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 4, 2009)

wow man i wouldnt want to try that either as my dog weighs in at 11 lbs nearly fully grown.

90lbs apiece wow what breed of dog btw.

pkj


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 5, 2009)

LOL yea 90lbs each  They are fat dalmations, they almost could be called cows


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 5, 2009)

hey smokey my sis in law had a dalmation and they could eat for the world they is greedy doggies btw but lovely all the same

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 7, 2009)

needs must scenario


so all 6 dried total weight was...49gms skunk and 8gms arjans  :holysheep:  


anyway onto my new pics of better looking plants imo

hst'd power plant

and normal growing power plant

skunk No2

u.k. cheese


enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 9, 2009)

enjoy


u.k. cheese:hubba: 

power plant 


and yellow broom from seed 4+ months ago now and btw taking over my flower room 

lol

pkj


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks great PJ.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 9, 2009)

Sniff Sniff... You smell that? CHEEEEEESSEEEEEEEEE !!!   

You the man PJ :clap:


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 11, 2009)

judging by the thc glands which btw ive never ever took much notice of being clear to cloudy and few amber and the fact they are not doing an awful lot growth wise they will die soon:holysheep: 


anyway a few pics of various plants.

enjoy folks 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 13, 2009)

and new addittion to room namely a big bushy skunk No2 plant.

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 13, 2009)

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 15, 2009)

bleeding hell thats just plain crap 2 hours to trim and only 47 gms bone dry.


need to veg longer and top each cheese plant before i place in flower

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 17, 2009)

enjoy all

1st pic is cheese trim from 2 x plants:hubba: 

next 2 x are the cheese mum about 10-14 days in flower 


next pic is rescued skunk No2 from friends house 

then next 2 are also skunk No2 plants 

next 3 are power plant and two buds 

last 2 are other power plant 


pkj


----------



## pcduck (Jan 17, 2009)

That is a mighty fine grow you have pkj


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 17, 2009)

Those are some good looking girls there PJ :hubba:  10-14 days into flower. Your going to have a nice yeild


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 17, 2009)

yep sure looks like im in for some buds

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 17, 2009)

yep sure looks like im in for some buds

lol

pkj


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 17, 2009)

*You were up late tonight pkj 

very nice looking plants as usual :48:*


----------



## Alistair (Jan 18, 2009)

Very nice situation you've got there pkj.  Keep it up.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 18, 2009)

yeh was watching arlington road film i had on hd on tv

good film too

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 19, 2009)

folks

pkj


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2009)

And enjoying them I am...Thanks Joe:aok:


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 24, 2009)

ok so here goes a smoke report of power plant

so here i am sat mashing the keypads at my computer and doing it in what appears to be slow motion to my eyes and head

lol

so had feels like i have been hjit with a hammer and absolutely hammered...........should read head feels like ive been hit with a hammer...............

so body feeels like its madfe of lean............body feels like its made of lead..................

and general feeling is just awareness of wind bloweing outside like spooky like
\


jesus im battered

pjk.and yes it absolutely battered me head and body..i can liken it to downing a few shots of vodka whilst at the same tme jumping up and down on a trampoline until you canna stand....lol


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 24, 2009)

*:holysheep: it must be good you posted the above comment and 
disapeared :rofl:*


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 24, 2009)

:clap: :rofl:  Yes that must be some good stuff


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the unique smoke report:aok:


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 25, 2009)

i dont know what week their at flowering as ive just lost interest completely in this grow what with concentrating on the next cheese grow.:holysheep: 

anyways ya can suss whats what folks im sure.  


so cheese is 1st

next are sk2 and the cheese and 2 x sk2's


sk2's

and more sk2's

enjoy


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 25, 2009)

enjoy

pkj


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice Colas Joe


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 31, 2009)

ok big bushy sk2 plant and the trimmed up still in pot sk2 are now chopped down.


only remaining flowering plants are power plant x 1 cheese x 1 and sk2 x 1.


stage two commences tomorrow ps 33 x 6.5 ltr pots  and 21 x 3.6 ltr pots all bio biz all mix soil mix and all wait for it.......saayyyyyyyyy cheese.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 31, 2009)

*ohhhhh very nice pkj ,,,,,
get the rizzlas out  u might find me climbing up that elusive hill in the sunny :giggle: UK ,,eace: *


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 31, 2009)

lol


ya welcome anytime ukgirl just call 1st

rofl

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 3, 2009)

enjoy
  
pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 9, 2009)

thats it for now folks

pkj


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2009)

That is one big cola Joe :aok:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 9, 2009)

*how long left on them fat ladies pkj ? :48:*


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 10, 2009)

dunno how long left ive lost the plot with throwing lots into flower at different times.

lol

so power is getting chopped today andf light lowered for cheeseas they are both under 1 x 250w hps and not sufficient for taller power and also wider cheese.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 12, 2009)

ok im more than happy with the harvest from the power plant 72gms bone dry

best ive done for quite some while i can tell ya's.

so only the uk cheese left in flower and in next few days ill be starting the big cheese project

pkj


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2009)

congrats on the harvest and yield *PKJ*


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 13, 2009)

so im just waiting on this beauty finishing in the next week or so and this thread is finito folks

hope ya enjoyed the ride 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 17, 2009)

and will maybe if its lucky last another day or so until i hack it to death 

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 19, 2009)

last of the last cheese all chopped and drying.

thanks for all the comments etc enjoy the last pics on this cheese.

nexttttttttttt


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2009)

Congrats on the cheese pkj.......like you said... nexttttttttt


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 19, 2009)

PJ you are the man. whats the yield?


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 19, 2009)

not dry yet folks will post when dry maybe 2+ oz

pkj


----------



## IRISH (Feb 19, 2009)

nice grow joe. never had the cheese. see you on the next one...bb...


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

a sad finish to this thread 45 gms dry boo bloody hoo

lol

NEXTTTTTTT

pkj


----------

